# Any D.O.T. tows/cities looking for C.D.L. Drivers??



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

I live in N.Y and am seriously looking at getting out of here.I would love a town state D.O.T. job.The local market around here is to say the least--unless you are related to someone---forget it.I have a Class B C.D.L. here in N.Y. and used to run from Glens Falls to Lewis NY every other day and the off days going from Glens Falls to 'Cuse for pick up at the D'orios plant with a pick up at Vie d' France plant in Elmford New York mixed in for good measure.I have no tickets/accidents and will take a drug test anytime/anyplace for employment.Anybody got any leads?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*State of Maine D.O.T is looking...*



Nascar Fan;333518 said:


> I live in N.Y and am seriously looking at getting out of here.I would love a town state D.O.T. job.The local market around here is to say the least--unless you are related to someone---forget it.I have a Class B C.D.L. here in N.Y. and used to run from Glens Falls to Lewis NY every other day and the off days going from Glens Falls to 'Cuse for pick up at the D'orios plant with a pick up at Vie d' France plant in Elmford New York mixed in for good measure.I have no tickets/accidents and will take a drug test anytime/anyplace for employment.Anybody got any leads?


 Hi,
The State of Maine DOT seems to be always looking for CDL drivers.
Check out their website. http://www.maine.gov/mdot-stage/
If you live up north you can make a good life working for them.A bit tougher down south as real-estate is a bit on the high side....4 day work weeks in the summer,full benni's etc....Plowing in the winter,patching,ditching and replacing drain pipes in the summer.
Best of luck.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*New Hampshire D.O.T is also looking.....*

http://www.nh.gov/dot/index.htm


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

I will look at those links after dinner tonight and forgot to mention that I have prior exp. from plowing,wingman and loader operator during storms.I was working full time hours during storms on weekends and nights after my delivery route was finished. I was supposed to be next in line for full time but then for some reason the highway super's son gets the job:angry: guess who got the shaft because that one full time position meant they had to get rid of the two part timers?


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I know how you can get a NYSDOT job. You'll need to call me though. Phone number is on my website - ask someone there for my cell phone number.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

bterry,Question I was told today that the STATE only pays about $26,000 a year to start???? Are you kidding me??or was that someone else trying to get another one of thier relatives in first.:angry: I was wondering if you knew about this.All of the town and county highway departments around here (Warren Washington Saratoga Counties)start at around $34,500.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

The hiring rate is $26,415, the job rate of a grade 8 CSEA employee is $32,715. It takes 7 years to get there, but doesn't include cost of living raises, if negociated. I presume your asking about a job plowing snow, mowing highways, patching potholes, guiderail, etc. There are things other than salary you need to consider though. NYS has a shift differential, call-out bonus, and a decent retirement deal, etc., etc., etc. Some consider the benefits at the State to be worth approximately 50% of your salary ($49,126). Also, try to think of where you can go in the county, they typically don't have the opportunities found at the state (bigger operation is why).

Um, yeah - I know some things about it. I have no idea what other states are offering, or if somebody was trying to get a relative in. I suggest if your really concerned with the cash now instead of later in life, go for the county job. Better yet, go back to school and get a professional career. If your feeling lucky, start a business.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Dont look at Maine or New Hampshire either if $$$$$...*

Hi,
Don't look at Maine or New Hampshire D.O.T either if the almighty $$ is what you are after.Bennie's are the name of the game with the D.O.T around here,if you make $21,000+Bennie's to start you are doing good out this way.
Sure you can make $15-$19 per hour driving someone else's truck(private company) but out this way it is seasonal and economic driven.....Most likely it wont have anywhere as good of benefits as the State job either.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

*State,county ,city drivers*

I thought you guys over east were on the same scale as we are in chicago.I used to work for the city and 2 years ago the hourly rate was 28.65- 59592.00 per year. We have the teamsters over here and union rule is driving only. what is the hourly rate over in newyork and jersy,is it anywhere close.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

*re:*

i know a jersey county worker he only makes 26k per year


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*You hit the nail on the head*

You hit it right on it is all in the Union,New Hampshire and Maine DOT have some half assed union that represents the employees and the management(Same Union) If you file a grievance they represent both parties.lol...Figure that out...Plus, the have the back bone of a Jelly Fish ,after listening to one of their pep rallies I was disgusted....
I think it was Maine Fish and Game or Sheriffs Dept split off this past year and went with the Teamsters , they got something like a 20% increase the first six months....All in who is fighting for you....
Masshighway used to be the workers where union and the Bosses where not.That way the union would protect the workers if there was a problem with the boss....


----------



## snowman3725 (Jan 25, 2007)

Teamsters is where its at. Im a proud member of Local #49 Dracut, MA. nothing but the best. :salute:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*As a company owner I didnt...*



snowman3725;361412 said:


> Teamsters is where its at. Im a proud member of Local #49 Dracut, MA. nothing but the best. :salute:


Local #379 S.Boston

I tell you what as a business owner I didnt have any use for the union ,that being said as an Employee A good union will be your best friend...I have been on both sides....


----------

